# Apivar's response to my email...



## Wandering Man (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## SAS (Sep 4, 2015)

Great info. I too have stored some leftover strips in zip-lock baggies, hoping to use them when needed. 

I guess after reading their reply to your question, I need to through away what I have lift-over, which adds up to a fare amount of money.

Live and learn, I guess??


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

...Or suggest that they package 4 strips At a time instead.


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

Vacuum packing can't be that expensive. It'd be nice if they could package smaller volumes. I doubt they'd bother to test the freezing theory, it would cost them money.


----------



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

Coach62 said:


> Vacuum packing can't be that expensive. It'd be nice if they could package smaller volumes. I doubt they'd bother to test the freezing theory, it would cost them money.


You got the standard boiler plate response you should have gotten from your question. The manufacturer can not warrant the product after it has been open for even one day as people are very creative in thinking up ways to ruin any product after opening the original package. Beside which the moment anyone takes the product out of the package and throws the package away they no longer have use instructions and probably will screw up how they use the product next time they use it. Then it fails and they blame the manufacturer for their mistakes and bad mouth the product to anyone who will listen. Net result is the manufacturer must cover their rears any time such a question is asked. After all, you already admitted you screwed up by repackaging in a zip lock bag as I remember your original thread. It is obvious that if a plastic bag was ok for a package it would have come packed that way. In today's sue everyone world manufacturers have no choice but give answers just like you got. After all, all the life testing they did was in the original package and it is not reasonable to expect them to test under every storage error condition they can imagine someone might think up. You also need to remember that EPA registration of pesticides does not concern itself with efficacy of the product. EPA is only concerned about safety to the environment, the applicator and the consumer. All EPA cares about with respect to active ingredient content is that at the moment of original opening the package contains what the label claims it contains. EPA views efficacy disputes as being between the buyer and seller and such disputes are to be litigated in court when there is a conflict. This is not intended to be hard on anyone. Like it or not it is simply how the world works today.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Was surprised to see it signed by Phil Craft. I know he wears different hats, but didn't know this was one. His name on it provides credibility, i.e., it's an experienced, respected beekeeper responding, not just some random chemical company employee.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hex0rz said:


> ...Or suggest that they package 4 strips At a time instead.


Or get more hives.
Or find someone else who would like the leftovers.

Wrap them and store them until the next opportunity of use. Check mite counts before applying strips and then check again after pulling the strips and you will see how effective they are after storage.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Coach62 said:


> Vacuum packing can't be that expensive. It'd be nice if they could package smaller volumes. I doubt they'd bother to test the freezing theory, it would cost them money.


Once bought and opened no guarantees hold. But you can get a vacuum sealer device yourself.


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

indypartridge said:


> Was surprised to see it signed by Phil Craft. I know he wears different hats, but didn't know this was one. His name on it provides credibility, i.e., it's an experienced, respected beekeeper responding, not just some random chemical company employee.


Very good to know.


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

sqkcrk said:


> Once bought and opened no guarantees hold. But you can get a vacuum sealer device yourself.


Thought about it. Not sure if the foil packing makes a difference, or if plastic would suffice. I currently have it inside the foil pack, inside a gallon ziplock freezer baggie, inside a freezer.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Wrap them saran wrap first then foil, then vacuum seal. That would be the closest to original packaging.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah... I want to put some amitraz in my freezer with my food...


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Same here with the Phil Craft reply. One of the most knowledgeable people I have met in the bee biz.


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

It's inside an aluminum foil pack, inside a freezer bag, tucked behind a ziplock bag full of frozen sardines (bait). I don't plan on eating the frozen fish bait. I doubt the grouper will have an issue with it either  Going fishing tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------

